# S14 SR20DET swap guide, anywhere?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

So i've finally decided to go with the sr20det instead of the rb25det, for one its cheapier, two I'll actually be able to get replacment parts if anything goes wrong, and three I can probably do the swap myself....
But I've been surfin the net and can't find any complete swaps for the s14 with an s14 sr20... So does anyone happen to know where I can find detailed instructions on the swap, because I just wanna make sure I do it right... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

theres detailed one for the s13. but it shouldnt be to different. check out heavy throttle.com. other than that try the fsm for guidance also. theres isnt a real swap guide out there that is gonna tell you step by step. you gotta fill in the gaps yourself as you go and do the swap. its good that you research. so just keep looking if you dont think. you know the answer. and if you have any questions. feel free to ask. but search the forum before you ask. or pm me if you have a question.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

heavythrottle.com has a very detailed write up on the swap. and someone just asked this the other day, you should've searched.


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

trmn8r said:


> theres detailed one for the s13. but it shouldnt be to different. check out heavy throttle.com. other than that try the fsm for guidance also. theres isnt a real swap guide out there that is gonna tell you step by step. you gotta fill in the gaps yourself as you go and do the swap. its good that you research. so just keep looking if you dont think. you know the answer. and if you have any questions. feel free to ask. but search the forum before you ask. or pm me if you have a question.


I have a question for you it says you have a sr22det, who did you buy the stroker kit from? And how much more horsepower do you get out of it? I've seen a 2.3L stroker too... When i do my sr swap thats the major upgrade I wanna do, along with top mount turbo :cheers:


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

well its not running yet i still have to dyno tune and tweek things. so im not entirely sure yet. but ill update.


----------

